# How to train your dog to come when called! (Training tips!)



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I wanted to add: If you decide to try and follow the steps as I outline them, please let me know. I'd love to be able to follow your experience. I'm happy to answer questions along the way, too.

-S


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Great article, I bookmarked it.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That was a great article. It was very timely too because on our walk today my husband decided to let our 1 1/2 old golden(Gambler) off lead so he could swim. I was shocked because he does NOT have a good recall. He is in the water and we called him and watched as he swam AWAY from us. I was about ready to jump in. He did finally come back and I told my husband NEVER AGAIN until he has a good recall. 
Now I am going to follow your advice about starting a good recall. How will I get the second part(distractions)? Gambler has a short attention span when we are out walking because we walk in the forest. Oh the smells and critters and, well, everything.
I KNOW I will have questions. Thank you !!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

*How will I get the second part(distractions)? Gambler has a short attention span when we are out walking because we walk in the forest.*

I'll explain that part in the next day or so... but really, before you start thinking about training it with distractions, you needs LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS of repetitions w/o major distractions, WITH lots of rewards and done on-leash to ensure success.

Lots and Lots and Lots = 300 MINIMUM. Remember... if you're doing 4 in a row, 5 times a day, you're getting 20 a day... x 15 days (two weeks) = your 300 reps before you want to start using distractions on purpose.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OK today will be the first day. When I have finished that will you be posting the next steps here?

I can't wait to start. Gambler is very smart and loves food so that is helpful. He is also ball crazy.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie's recall without distractions is very good and that is definitely a result of suggestions I got here on the forum when he was a puppy...as a matter of fact they were probably your suggestions because they all pretty much sound like that article! Especially the part about "Make a big, silly fuss over him each and every time."

I have definitely been one of those people who thought one treat and a 'good boy' was enough. Rookie's 'Watch Me' when we are out walking needed some work. So, I used the suggestion of feeding several treats one after another and I was pretty amazed at the difference. Suddenly I'm getting IMMEDIATE attention when I say "Watch Me" whereas before he was taking his own sweet time turning around to look at me.

So, thanks for that tip. It's really working for me.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Good idea using the several treats for "Watch me" I am going to try that. We have been working on the recall with no distractions and lots of treats. It is going great.


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

so Chloe and I are on day 4 and she is doing great..I've noticed a huge difference even in my relaxed recall....which is "chloe come'on", she used to take the scenic route back but now she come bounding even for that.

We have moved our training to the front yard, on leash and I set her up for success for every turn. I've also continued to train in the house and the backyard to continue to reinforce the command.

so far so good.

L.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

chloe920 said:


> so Chloe and I are on day 4 and she is doing great..I've noticed a huge difference even in my relaxed recall....which is "chloe come'on", she used to take the scenic route back but now she come bounding even for that.
> 
> We have moved our training to the front yard, on leash and I set her up for success for every turn. I've also continued to train in the house and the backyard to continue to reinforce the command.
> 
> ...


HOORAY! Good for you! Keep up the great work... In another 10 days, you'll be about ready for the distraction part - which I just posted tonight.


----------

